
Io-to: both static and dynamic type checking for JSON API data in TypeScript - fanf2
http://www.olioapps.com/blog/checking-types-real-world-typescript/
======
untog
An alternative I'm a fan of: using typescript-json-schema:

[https://github.com/YousefED/typescript-json-
schema](https://github.com/YousefED/typescript-json-schema)

To turn TypeScript interfaces into JSON schemas, then evaluating incoming JSON
using whatever JSON schema validation library you want. It's a tradeoff
though, as this replaces the need for "t.TypeOf" with some kind of separate
build step that creates the schemas. I still prefer it though, as it allows me
to use standard TS interfaces rather than any kind of custom format.

------
latchkey
This is nice, but I'd prefer to use mobx-state-tree to reason about models and
the logic around them. The ability to use middleware to implement things like
undo [1], is really powerful.

[1] [https://github.com/mobxjs/mobx-state-
tree/tree/master/packag...](https://github.com/mobxjs/mobx-state-
tree/tree/master/packages/mst-middlewares)

------
girvo
Looks nice; I use “decoders” with Flow for this use case myself. Can even
avoid doubling up in type/parsing definitions by deriving the type of the
result via inference, from the decoder. Excited to play with this for my
TypeScript projects.

------
pducks32
This is awesome. I was looking for this a few weeks ago and found a library I
don’t love. This feels right for Typescript and I’m going to add it to a big
project like immediately. Great job to the authors!

------
miga
Nice to see another feature of TypeScript that PureScript and Elm had for
years. I will certainly use it tomorrow! (Unless I use typescript-json-schema,
which is awesome too!)

